# I need guidance on what to study and learn to advance



## sherzen (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello, 
I'm a computer enthusiast since I was a kid. I'm now 28 years old, I started working as a network admin since a month. Basically to do anything I have to search it online. I'm not sure what courses I must take to level up and get hired in bigger companies, specially that the salary I'm getting here is just enough for basic food. 
"network admin" is not my dream job but I'm enjoying it although I'm looking for something bigger. 
I understood that the first step is CCENT CCNA CCNP. after this things are pretty misty. 
I need guidance, please advice me. 

Thank you  <3


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Network Admin is probably the toughest of the techs I've seen, your concepts have to be extremely strong and good understanding of OSI Layers and N/W architecture. If you're passionate about it, then go for it, but there are a LOT of concepts to be understood. CCIE is the Master level cert, however it takes a lot of training and understanding of Networks at their core architecture level.


----------



## sherzen (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello, so basically i need to finish the the CCNA CCNP and then go for the CCIE?
Or should I start with the A+ and Network+? 

What jobs does a certified CNA get? what are the general job roles?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Comp TIA A+ is the easiest of all certifications to get and the one everyone who calls themselves a computer tech should have under these under their belt. Then it is a matter or what you want to do. If you want to be a System Admin then you want to get the Microsoft Certifications. Or if you would like to Administer Cisco Routers and Switches, then take the CCNA, CCNP certifications. My personal opinion is to stick with Microsoft in tandem with Linux as all working companies require System Admins.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your passion? What are you most curious about? What are your end goals? Where would you like to see yourself in a few years? 
You didn't mention anything about computing. If you are not passionate about troubleshooting computer issues, there are plenty of other educational roads you can go to that will be more align with your existing skill set. If you want to pursue Desktop Support or Network Engineering, then the certifications already discussed are a good starting point.


----------

